# قصة الشمعات الاربعه



## النور الجديد (26 مايو 2010)

قصة الشمعات الاربعه ​ 


































*أذكروني بصلاواتكم *​


----------



## النهيسى (26 مايو 2010)

شكرا للقصه الجميله جدا جدا جدا​


----------



## asmicheal (26 مايو 2010)

قصة جميلة فعلا 

النور الجديد شكرا لكى


----------



## ميرنا (26 مايو 2010)

انا شفتها من قبل فلاش بموسيقى يومها عيطت هى والعصفور زو الصدر الاحمر


----------



## youhnna (26 مايو 2010)

*قصة جميله ومجهود رائع يانور

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## grges monir (26 مايو 2010)

قصة جمييييلةوهادفة
وصور جمييلة
ميرسى خالص نور


----------



## max mike (26 مايو 2010)

*قصة جميلة خااااااااالص النور

مع انها بسيطة لكنها بتحمل معانى كتيرة​*


----------



## BITAR (26 مايو 2010)

*رائعة*
*شكرا النور الجديد*​


----------



## just member (26 مايو 2010)

*اها
انا كمان شفتها قبل مرة فلاش 
وهى بالحقيقة روعة
شكرا الك يا النور
ربنا يبارك حياتك
*​


----------



## SALVATION (26 مايو 2010)

_



الامل الحب الايمان السلام

أنقر للتوسيع...

يسوع قادر ان يمنح الجميع بمثل هذه الكنوز
شكراا لروعة قصتك النور الجديد
تسلم ايدك
يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## صوت الرب (26 مايو 2010)

*وهج الأمل يجب أن لا 
يختفي من حياتنا
قصة و عبرة مفيدة 
شكرا على الموضوع أختى النورالجديد 
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك
*


----------



## النور الجديد (26 مايو 2010)

​


> شكرا للقصه الجميله جدا جدا جدا​
> ​




اخي النهيس مرورك اسعدني جدا
شكرا لتشجيعك



> قصة جميلة فعلا
> 
> النور الجديد شكرا لكى


 
حبيبتي asmicheal مرورك اسعدني جداااااااااا
لك مني كل الحب



> انا شفتها من قبل فلاش بموسيقى يومها عيطت هى والعصفور زو الصدر الاحمر


 
حبيبتي Apsoti مرورك اسعدني جدااااااااا
انا بصراحه لمن شفتها عجبتني جدا وحبيت
اشاركم فيها 
 الكلام الي فيها بغزي الروح

[QUOTEقصة جميله ومجهود رائع يانور

ربنا يبارك حياتك][/QUOTE]

اخي youhnna مرورك اسعدني جدااااااااا
لك مني كل الاحترام



> [قصة جمييييلةوهادفة
> وصور جمييلة
> ميرسى خالص نور /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


 
اخي BITAR مرورك اسعدني جداااااااا
لك مني كل الاحترام



> *اها
> انا كمان شفتها قبل مرة فلاش
> وهى بالحقيقة روعة
> شكرا الك يا النور
> ربنا يبارك حياتك*


 
أخي just member مرورك اسعدني جدااااااااا
نعم كلامك صح ميه بالميه​


----------



## النور الجديد (26 مايو 2010)

salvation قال:


> _يسوع قادر ان يمنح الجميع بمثل هذه الكنوز_
> _شكراا لروعة قصتك النور الجديد_
> _تسلم ايدك_​
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


 
اخي salvation مرورك اسعدني جدااااااااااا
نعم المسيح قد اعطى لنا هذه الكنور 
والتي يجب التمسك والعمل بها
الاروع هو مرورك في مصفحتي
لك مني كل الاحترام​


----------



## النور الجديد (26 مايو 2010)

صوت الرب قال:


> *وهج الأمل يجب أن لا *
> *يختفي من حياتنا*
> *قصة و عبرة مفيدة *
> *شكرا على الموضوع أختى النورالجديد *
> *الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك*


 
اخي صوت الرب مرورك اسعدني جداااااااااااااا
الامل هو اساس الحياة والذي يعطينى الحب والتفائل والايمان
لك مني كل الاحترام
والرب يبارك​


----------



## mero_engel (26 مايو 2010)

*قصه رائعه فعلا *
*بالامل نقدر نرجع كل شي *
*ميرسي ليك الرب يباركك*​


----------



## candy shop (26 مايو 2010)

قصه رااااااااااائعه

شكرااااااااااا النور الجديد
​


----------



## النور الجديد (26 مايو 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *قصه رائعه فعلا *
> 
> *بالامل نقدر نرجع كل شي *
> *ميرسي ليك الرب يباركك*​


 
حبيبتي mero_engel مرورك اسعدني جدا
نعم فنحن دائما نبقى على امل اللقاء والحب
والسلام فلو ذهب الامل لضاع كل شيء في الحياه​


----------



## النور الجديد (26 مايو 2010)

candy shop قال:


> قصه رااااااااااائعه​
> 
> شكرااااااااااا النور الجديد​


 
حبيبتي ماما كاندي مرورك اسعدني جدااااااااااااااا
والاروع بصمتك في مصفحتي
لك مني كل الحب ​


----------



## Alexander.t (26 مايو 2010)

شكرا يا نور على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## kalimooo (26 مايو 2010)




----------



## عادل نسيم (26 مايو 2010)

_  أختي النور الجديد_
_إذأ كان يسوع هو أملنا الوحيد فثقي أن شموع حياتنا سوف تستمر مشتعلة ولن تنطفيء لحظة _


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 مايو 2010)

*حقا, تأمل جميل, له معانى مفيدة

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 مايو 2010)

قصة جميلة
وليها معنى جميل
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (26 مايو 2010)

*روووووووووووعة يا النور الجديد
تامل رائع حقا 
ولة مغزي ومعني جميل جدا 
فعلا طلما الامل موجود يبقي كل شيء ممكن 

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (26 مايو 2010)

*قصة رائعة وجميلة اوى النور*

*ميرسى لك كتير*
*المسيح يبارك مجهودك*​


----------



## zezza (26 مايو 2010)

جميلة كتييييييييير حبيبتى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 مايو 2010)

شكرا النور الجديد .
فعلا موضوع جميل ومعبر فى صور قليلة .​


----------



## حبة خردل (26 مايو 2010)

*قصة تحمل البساطة والعمق معاً

مرسي ليكي يا نور يشرق في كل القلوب

†††
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (26 مايو 2010)

حلوة اوي القصة دي
تسلم ايدك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 مايو 2010)

*جميل يا نور*
*ميرسي ليكي يا قمر*​


----------



## happy angel (26 مايو 2010)

*ميرسى ياقمر قصة جميلة

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ponponayah (26 مايو 2010)

*قصة جميلة جداااا
ميرسى يا النور الجديد​*


----------



## johna&jesus (27 مايو 2010)

*حلوة اووووووووووووى*
*ربنا يعوضيك*​


----------



## elamer1000 (27 مايو 2010)

*رووووووووووووووووعه*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


*+++*​


----------



## marcelino (27 مايو 2010)

*ثانكس .. جميله اوى*​


----------



## خادمة رب المجد (28 مايو 2010)

​


----------



## النور الجديد (28 مايو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> شكرا يا نور على الموضوع الجميل


 
اخي Cupid مرورك اسعدني جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## النور الجديد (28 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


>




اخي كليمو مرورك اسعدني جدااااااااااا





​


----------



## النور الجديد (28 مايو 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> _ أختي النور الجديد_
> _إذأ كان يسوع هو أملنا الوحيد فثقي أن شموع حياتنا سوف تستمر مشتعلة ولن تنطفيء لحظة _


 
اخي عادل نسيم مرورك اسعدني جداااااااااااااا


----------



## النور الجديد (28 مايو 2010)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *حقا, تأمل جميل, له معانى مفيدة​*
> 
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​



اخي صوت الرب مرورك اسعدني جدااااااااا






​


----------



## النور الجديد (28 مايو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> قصة جميلة​
> وليها معنى جميل
> ميرسى ليكى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 

حبيبتي سندريلا 2009 مرورك اسعدني جدااااااااااااااا






​


----------



## النور الجديد (28 مايو 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *روووووووووووعة يا النور الجديد​*
> *تامل رائع حقا *
> *ولة مغزي ومعني جميل جدا *
> *فعلا طلما الامل موجود يبقي كل شيء ممكن *​
> ...


 
حبيبتي راجعه ليسوع مرورك اسعدني جدااااااااااااااا
نعم طول ما الامل موجود يبقى ما فيش مستحيل




​


----------



## النور الجديد (28 مايو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *قصة رائعة وجميلة اوى النور*​
> 
> *ميرسى لك كتير*
> *المسيح يبارك مجهودك*​


 
حبيبتي ديدي مرورك اسعدني جدااااااااااااااااا




​


----------



## النور الجديد (28 مايو 2010)

zezza قال:


> جميلة كتييييييييير حبيبتى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك


 

حبيبتي zezza مرورك اسعدني جداااااااااا




​


----------



## الروح النارى (29 مايو 2010)

*شــــــــــكرااا ليك*

**** النور الجديد ****

*فى منتهى الروعة*

*بالأمل*
*نسعد بالحياة عندما*
*تسوء الظروف من حولنا*
*فنور الأمل*
*يعيد البهجة لنا*
*ويرسم خطى الطريق*
*الذى نسير فيه*
*حتى نجد *
*الحب*
*الأيمان*
*السلام*
*الذى يملاء*
*القلب*
*



*​


----------



## النور الجديد (29 مايو 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> شكرا النور الجديد .
> 
> 
> فعلا موضوع جميل ومعبر فى صور قليلة .​


 
اخي ابن الملك مرورك اسعدني جداااااااااااااا


----------



## النور الجديد (29 مايو 2010)

حبة خردل قال:


> *قصة تحمل البساطة والعمق معاً*​
> 
> *مرسي ليكي يا نور يشرق في كل القلوب*​
> *†††*​


 
حبيبتي حبة خردل مرورك اسعدني جداااااااااااااا 




​


----------



## النور الجديد (29 مايو 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> حلوة اوي القصة دي
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا قمر
> 
> ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


 
حبيبتي marmora مرورك اسعدني جداااااااااااااا 




​


----------



## النور الجديد (29 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *جميل يا نور*
> 
> *ميرسي ليكي يا قمر*​


 
حبيبتي Roka_Jesus مرورك اسعدني جداااااااااااااا​


----------



## النور الجديد (29 مايو 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ياقمر قصة جميلة*​
> 
> 
> *ربنا يفرح قلبك*​



حبيبتي happy angel مرورك اسعدني جداااااااااا


----------



## النور الجديد (29 مايو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *قصة جميلة جداااا​*
> 
> *ميرسى يا النور الجديد*​


 
حبيبتي ponponayah مرورك اسعدني جدااااااااااااا


----------



## النور الجديد (29 مايو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *حلوة اووووووووووووى*
> 
> 
> *ربنا يعوضيك*​


 
اخي jesuslovejohn مرورك اسعدني جدااااااااااااااااااااا





​


----------



## النور الجديد (29 مايو 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> *رووووووووووووووووعه*​
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​
> 
> *+++*​


 
اخي elamer مرورك اسعدني جدااااااااااا


----------



## النور الجديد (29 مايو 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *ثانكس .. جميله اوى*​


 

أخي marcelino مرورك اسعدني جدااااااااااااا


----------



## النور الجديد (29 مايو 2010)

خادمة رب المجد قال:


>


 
حبيبتي خادمة رب المجد مرورك اسعدني جداااااااااا




​


----------



## النور الجديد (29 مايو 2010)

الروح النارى قال:


> *شــــــــــكرااا ليك*​
> 
> **** النور الجديد ****​
> *فى منتهى الروعة*​
> ...


 
أخي الروح الناري مرورك اسعدني جداااااااااا
نعم لولا الامل لا نستطيع ان نعيش
برغم مرور ظروف قاسية علينا ولكن الرب دائما 
يساعدنا وبوجود الامل نتخطى اية ظروف صعبه


----------



## farou2 (31 مايو 2010)

شكرا للقصة الحلوة ​


----------



## النور الجديد (31 مايو 2010)

farou2 قال:


> شكرا للقصة الحلوة ​


 
أخي farou2 مرورك اسعدني جداااااااااا


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (1 يونيو 2010)

قصة جميلة جدا يانور


----------



## النور الجديد (1 يونيو 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> قصة جميلة جدا يانور


 


حبيبتي عاشقة البابا كيرلس مرورك اسعدني جداااااااااا


----------



## +Coptic+ (1 يونيو 2010)

*قصة جميلة جدا
اسف علي الرد متاخر
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## النور الجديد (2 يونيو 2010)

M1ged قال:


> *قصة جميلة جدا*
> *اسف علي الرد متاخر*
> *ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


 


أخي M1ged مرورك اسعدني جداااااااااا
الاجمل هو بصمتك في مصفحتي


----------



## أشرف الجمهودى (2 يونيو 2010)

قصة جميلة ونشكرك لمجهودك


----------



## النور الجديد (3 يونيو 2010)

ادهم111 قال:


> قصة جميلة ونشكرك لمجهودك


 


أخي أدهم مرورك اسعدني جداااااااااا


----------

